# hausarbeit über internetkriminalität



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

hallo!

schreibe eine hausarbeit über Kriminalität/gewalt im internet.
wo könnte ich ausführliche texte oder literatur über das thema finden?

wäre nett wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

gruß...bambule


----------



## drboe (9 Juni 2004)

bambule79 schrieb:
			
		

> schreibe eine hausarbeit über Kriminalität/gewalt im internet.
> wo könnte ich ausführliche texte oder literatur über das thema finden?


Im Internet? 8)

M. Boettcher


----------



## sascha (9 Juni 2004)

Empfehle dazu auch die Polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik. Findest Du auf den Seiten des BKA unter www.bka.de.


----------

